# Books you love that no one has read



## xmalloryx (Feb 11, 2005)

I always feel like there are a ton of books I LOVE that no one has read!

1. When Kambia Elaine Flew In From Neptune by Lori Aurelia Williams
2. America by ER Frank
3. Sleeping Dogs by Sonya Hartnett
4. Jude by Kate Morgenroth
5. Zazoo by Richard Mosher

What are some that you would like to get the word out about?


----------



## Spudley (Feb 12, 2005)

"Death And The Penguin", by Andrey Kurkov.

Best book I've read in a very long time.


----------



## Pawn (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks Spudley, I absolutely have to read that. For obvious reasons. Fortunately for you, I'm about to dispatch an amazon.co.uk order. Methinks that'll be on it.


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Feb 17, 2005)

"The Book of Flying" - Keith Miller


----------



## valeca (Feb 17, 2005)

Mine  :twisted:


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 17, 2005)

My book "The Hate Parade"
and "Long Time Gone" by "David Crosby"


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Feb 17, 2005)

1. Watch Your Mouth- Daniel Handler (same auther as the lemony snicket series. shh... it's a secret... )


2. I don't even remember the name of it now. Damn it. One I borrowed from the library that I decided to convienantly forget to return. OH! The Fagan. Or something. 


3. Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell. I don't care if it's a best seller, no one here seems to have read it. *cries*


4. Uh, De Profundis? I dunno, anyone else here read that?


----------



## lisajane (Feb 18, 2005)

xmalloryx said:
			
		

> 3. Sleeping Dogs by Sonya Hartnett



I've seen that book, but I didn't read it because I don't like Sonya Hartnett very much (I have _Thursday's Child_ and that put me right off).

Now for my list:

'Violet and Claire' - Francesca Lia Block
'The Power Of Stars' - Louise Lawrence (out of print)
'We Of Nagasaki' - Takashi Nagai (English translation from Japanese, out of print)
'Spare Parts' - Sally Rogers-Davidson
'And What About Anna?' - Jan Simoen (English translation from Dutch, I think)
'Mixed Doubles' - Joel Smith (out of print)
'Hospital' - Polly Toynbee (pretty sure this is out of print)


----------



## Jiieden (Feb 25, 2005)

Cloud Atlas by David Mitchell.


----------



## Londongrey (Feb 25, 2005)

The entire Oprah Winfrey Book Club selection, HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Feb 25, 2005)

> The entire Oprah Winfrey Book Club selection, HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!




Ba-dum-tch


----------



## barnsturm (Feb 25, 2005)

The Little Friend - Donna Tartt
Till We Have Faces - C.S. Lewis
Hemingway's Chair - Michael Palin
To Kill a Mockingbird - some dude


----------



## Reluctant Hero (Feb 25, 2005)

Whisky Galore - Compton McKenzie
Norwegian Wood - Murakami


----------



## Rustem (Mar 1, 2005)

Ive been looking foward to reading Cloud Atlas... I hope its good.

Nowegian Wood is good, but not my favorite Murakami.

My two cents are:

'The Intuitionist' by Colson Whitehead

'Automated Alice' by Jeff Noon


----------



## Pawn (Mar 1, 2005)

demonic_harmonic said:
			
		

> 4. Uh, De Profundis? I dunno, anyone else here read that?


Of course :wink:


----------



## WordBeast (Mar 1, 2005)

barnsturm said:
			
		

> To Kill a Mockingbird - some dude




That dude was a woman named Harper Lee.  Great book.


----------



## barnsturm (Mar 1, 2005)

WordBeast said:
			
		

> barnsturm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Sarcasm Lost" - by John Milton


----------



## reni (Mar 1, 2005)

Rustem --What is your favorite Murakami book? I've been meaning to read one.


----------



## crzywriter (Mar 1, 2005)

i had to read 'a wild sheep chase' for school this year and it was pretty good.


----------



## Mazzie (Mar 1, 2005)

PS, I love you by Cecilia Ahern, typical girly book some would say...


----------



## Rustem (Mar 1, 2005)

Reni:

I liked 'Hard Boiled and the End of the World' and 'The Wind-Up Bird Cronicle' the best, and Ive read most of his stuff.


----------



## Aislynne (Mar 1, 2005)

"The Sweet Potato Queen Book of Love" I forget the author's name....

"Angus, Thongs and Full-Frontal Snogging." Again I forget the author.

"The Alchemist" Once again, I don't remember the author.


----------



## reni (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for the opinion Rustem. I think I'll have to run out and pick up _Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World._

Barnes and Noble is going to make me broke...  :wink:


----------



## Rustem (Mar 8, 2005)

Another one thats probably already been mentioned is 'House of Leaves' by Mark Z. Danielewski.


----------



## Shoujoka (Mar 8, 2005)

What Happened to Lani Garver?

By Carol Plum-Ucci.

=)

~Shoujoka


----------



## lisajane (Mar 9, 2005)

I've read that, Shoujoka  :wink: .

Borrowed it once from the library, read it, loved it and never bloody found it again.


----------



## petrel} (Mar 12, 2005)

I loved Till We Have Faces, but that's because I love Greek mythology.

I would recommend: the Decameron-Boccaccio
				Metamorphoses-Ovid 

and totally different --The Velocity of Honey-Jay Ingram
			:it's about the science in the everyday--such as the reason why coffee stains are darker at the edges--quite interesting.


----------



## semtecks (Mar 18, 2005)

i don't know how many people have read this one.

The chronicles of Thomas Covenant the unbeliever.

unbelievable series of books, still haven't read the third trillogy.


----------



## The Jakal (Mar 21, 2005)

The book I'm reading at the moment.

Weaveworld by Clive Barker

The Jakal


----------



## Kane (Mar 28, 2005)

The entire Necroscope series by Brian Lumely - One of the coolest stories I have ever read.  Its a huge series, many many books.  I've read them all twice and some 3 times, I've just been debating starting the series again from the beginning.

The Deathlands and Outlanders sagas by James Axler and his ghost writers.  Although the style of some of the ghost writers tend to put me off.

Lumley also wrote a cool book called the House of Doors and I believe Maze of Worlds, another good epic story.


----------



## Hodge (Mar 28, 2005)

_Shadowkeep_ by Alan Dean Foster.


It's based on an old text game from the early 80s, and I used to read the book every summer. It's a typical fantasy story, but it's written well and has a pretty cool Dungeons and Dragons feel to it.


----------



## Saponification (Mar 28, 2005)

_Only Forward_ - Michael Marshall Smith

_Spares_ - Michael Marshall Smith


----------



## swisstony (Mar 29, 2005)

The Master and Margarita - Mikhail Bulgakov
The Shawl - Cynthia Ozick
Reason and Commitment - Roger Trigg
City - Clifford Simak


----------



## The Thing (Mar 29, 2005)

The Keep - F. Paul Wilson
Tim and Tobias - don't remember who wrote this


----------



## Charmpagne (Mar 31, 2005)

The Black Jewel Trilogy -- Anne Bishop

Fountainhead and Atlas Shrugged -- Ayn Rand (this is a love/hate relationship though -- love them but hate them -- seems so few have read them nowadays)

Butterfly -- Katheryn Harvey

Jonathan Livingston Seagull and Illusions -- Richard Bach

Phule's Company -- Robert Asprin


----------



## Dot (Apr 3, 2005)

semtecks said:
			
		

> i don't know how many people have read this one.
> 
> The chronicles of Thomas Covenant the unbeliever.
> 
> unbelievable series of books, still haven't read the third trillogy.



I read those long ago and loved them. The are very original. I never realized he had started the third trilogy. 

How about Wicked: The Life and Times of the Wicked Witch of the West- Gregory Maguire


----------



## falco (Apr 3, 2005)

_Lonesome Dove_ by Larry McMurtry - really fantastic, I can't say it enough

_The Scarlet Pimpernel_ by Baroness Orczy

two of my favorites!


----------



## teflon (Apr 3, 2005)

Perfidy, by Ben Hecht


----------



## Manx (Apr 10, 2005)

Rustem said:
			
		

> 'Automated Alice' by Jeff Noon



Not read Automated Alice, but I enjoyed Vurt and Pollen by Jeff Noon. I'll have to look into getting AA.



			
				Saponification said:
			
		

> _Only Forward_ - Michael Marshall Smith
> 
> _Spares_ - Michael Marshall Smith



I've read both of those and love them. Also, there's 'One Of Us' and 'What You Make It' (short stories) by MMS. I think he's more known as Michael Marshall writing crime, but 'Only Forward' is perhaps my favourite book ever.

I'd pick:

'Suburban Salamander Incident' by Andrew Harman

'Suzy, Led Zeppelin And Me' by Martin Millar

'The Quantity Theory Of Insanity' by Will Self


----------



## Saponification (Apr 10, 2005)

Manx said:
			
		

> Rustem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've read both of those. _One of Us_ just isn't as good as _Only Forward_ and _Spares_. I have _What You Make It_, but I found it to be a little hit and miss. Some of the stories were great, others were... amateurish.

And yeah, he writes under the name of Michael Marshall when writing crime. Read _The Straw Men_, it's pretty good. Avoid the sequal, however, because it sucks arse.


----------



## barnsturm (Apr 15, 2005)

I've been reading Mark Twain's "Roughing It." It's really good. He travelled out to California with his brother as a young man, when the west was still very rough and tumble. Having lived my life in Colorado and California, I am enjoying how he paints his picture of young America. Something I read last night mentioned, "the only good meal we had between the United States and the Great Salt Lake City(sic)," reminding me that once, where I live now was mostly uncharted wilderness, not even part of the  U.S.


----------



## sammisan (May 5, 2005)

Stargirl by Jerry Spinelli

The Princess Bride by William Goldman--sure people have seen the movie, but no one seems to have read the book.  The Book is ten times as funny as the movie!


----------



## Oracle (May 5, 2005)

The Forbidden Game, by L.J. Smith (I think)

It's a trillogy consisting of The Hunt, The Chase, and The Kill.

It's a young adult series, but I read it a couple years ago, and I liked it alot.


----------



## ssj2raider (Jul 13, 2005)

Lamb - Christopher Moore

The Coldfire Trilogy - C.S. Friedman


----------



## teflon (Jul 31, 2005)

The Dancing Wu Li Masters, by Gary Zukav. He reveals secrets of science, puts the Newtonian rules to rest, and more.


----------



## Mikan_J_C (Aug 3, 2005)

The Romance of the Three Kingdoms by Luo Guanzhong. Very few people read it because
#1) not a whole mass of people are interested in chinese history around the turn of the 3rd century... and
#2) It's insanely long at 2340 pages (unabridged Moss Roberts translation)

I haven't completed it yet but I just got it the other day from amazon.com and I hope to finish it asap.


----------



## Julian_Gallo (Aug 3, 2005)

"Scarecrow" by Oliveiro Girondo
"To Bury Our Fathers" by Sergio Ramirez
"Rage" by Lorenza Mazzetti
Any poetry book by D.A. Levy (a must read for any lover of poetry)


----------



## teflon (Aug 10, 2005)

"The Quantum World" by Polkinghorne


----------



## Julian_Gallo (Aug 10, 2005)

"Marks of Identity" by Juan Goytisolo
"Blood and Sand" by Vicente Blasco Ibanez


----------



## StrangeQuark (Aug 15, 2005)

How about some New Zealander Sci-Fi?

"Eye of the Queen" -- Phillip Mann
"Wulfsyarn" -- Phillip Mann


----------



## Pardot Kynes (Aug 15, 2005)

Beethoven Master Musician by Madeliene Goss


----------



## jipsi (Aug 22, 2005)

Rustem said:
			
		

> Nowegian Wood is good, but not my favorite Murakami.
> 
> Murakami is absolutely fascinating , and yes my favorite is not NW either but Sputnik Sweetheart.
> 
> As for smth no one else seems to have read:  Flatland by ???


----------



## The Evincar (Aug 30, 2005)

Eh, I'm sure you've all read Hardy, Nabokov, Graham Greene, Emile Zola, Huxley, Balzac, etc, so I can't really list those as obscure books...Let me think of some obscure stuff _from_ some of those authors that I enjoyed...

This Gun For Hire- Graham Greene
The Fat and the Thin- Emile Zola
Something Happened- Joseph Heller
Battle Royale- Koushun Takami
Fathers and Sons- Ivan Sergeevich Turgenev


----------



## teflon (Sep 26, 2005)

Most Secret War, R. V. Jones


----------



## colvin11 (Sep 26, 2005)

'The Long Ships'  by a guy with a really long scandanavian name


----------



## playstation60 (Sep 26, 2005)

Tranquility Wars, Gentry Lee


----------



## Julian_Gallo (Sep 27, 2005)

"Hunger" was a great great book.  Knut Hamsun was one of the most overlooked writers of the 20th Century, I think.  His influence is massive on many modern writers.  

I hear rumors that they are going to make a film of this book.  I wonder how it would turn out.  

Here's another writer I think gets lost in the shuffle.  John Fante.  His excellent novel "Ask the Dusk" will soon be a film as well.  Looking forward to that.  Maybe after it comes out, it will turn people on to him and more people will read him.


----------



## cliched523 (Sep 29, 2005)

I love that book, America by ER FRank too. It was a really sad book, but worth reading.


----------



## galt (Sep 29, 2005)

Those Who Love - by Irving Stone. Brilliant book. It's a historical novel about Abigail Adams, wife of John Adams, 2nd President of the United States. Also, much Revolutionary War history is incorporated in it, because that's the time period the story took place.

The Making of America - Skousen. A textbook that explains the founding of America, and the philosophies that the Framers held about government and politics; but it is mostly about the U.S. Constitution. It treats it almost sentence by sentence and explains what each section means, why the Founders included it, and how it applies today. This book has perhaps taught me more than has any other book I've read.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Oct 4, 2005)

Swan Lake
A City in Winter
The Veil of Snows-Mark Helprin

THR3E-Ted Dekker

Edge of Eternity-Randy Alcorn

King Arthur and His Knights-Howard Pyle

Taliesin-Stephen R. Lawhead


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Oct 4, 2005)

I wanted to add a few more.

The Phantom of the Opera-Gaston Leroux
A million times better than that movie!

Ransom-Julie Garwood

Spindle's End-Robin McKinely

The Servant of the Bones-Anne Rice

Ethan Frome-Edith Wharton
I know it's a required book in some highschools, but most people still don't read it. My class has to read it right now. I finished it on the first day, but other people who don't like to read quite as much, still haven't finished the first few pages. They probably won't either, which is sad because it was a really good book. A little short (94 pgs in our edition) but still good.


----------



## this_reckless_pace (Oct 9, 2005)

"The Bread of Those Early Years" - Heinrich Boll

"A Star Called Henry" - Roddy Doyle


----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2005)

A Crack in Forever- Jeannie Brewer


----------



## Dephere (Oct 10, 2005)

I am not sure if nobody has read it, but an oddly enticing book that you all should read: 

House of Leaves

Errie, frightening, mesmerizing, trippy, innovative....read it!


----------



## Philo (Oct 10, 2005)

Little Red Riding Hood Uncloaked: Sex, Morality and the Evolution of a Fairy Tale - Catherine Orenstein


----------



## Saponification (Oct 11, 2005)

Dephere said:
			
		

> I am not sure if nobody has read it, but an oddly enticing book that you all should read:
> 
> House of Leaves
> 
> Errie, frightening, mesmerizing, trippy, innovative....read it!



Heard of it.

It's freaked out fellow Palahniuk, Baer, Jones and Clevenger fans... I _have_ to read it.


----------

